# What Would you Pay For this Trailer?



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

1989 Kiefer 16' stock trailer. What do you think is a fair price for this trailer?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Considering its age and the rust I see, probably $1,000.00-$1,500.00 if everything else is in decent working order.

How is the floor? How are the tires, lights, and brakes? If any of those need to be repaired/replaced, the price will need to drop accordingly.

How is the undercarriage? Any rust? Anything coming loose? Have the axles and working joints been lubed and maintained properly? All of these will factor into its selling price.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

looks to be in pretty decent shape. You couldn't touch a trailer like that around here for under 2500


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow it looks good for a 89 model.I would say back in 89 it probably was a 3000$ trailer new if that..Doesn't look like the rust is too bad nore like surface.Floor didn't look bad from the pic. I would say 1000-1500 for it...Hard to tell by the pic...


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Around here, probably around $2000, possibly $3000 if you don't mind sitting on it for a while.


----------

